# Jekyll Island surf fishing ?



## Spinnerbait Nate (May 22, 2010)

Headed to Jekyll Island on the 27th of May with the family. Plan to do 4 days of surf fishing. I am looking to catch a lot of fish and good eating fish. Any suggestions on rigs bait and good locations? Thanks


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (May 22, 2010)

North east corner of JI and Southwest corner of JI. Cut or live bait should bend the rod pretty quick..... A 4-oz pyramid weight will be about right foe thise areas. There is a LOT of current..... Good Fishing too..


----------

